# Probleme mit dem AH



## gerysport (28. Mai 2012)

Ich habe mir für 200k etwas gekauft per Sofortkauf bezahlt und die Ware nie bekommen.Konnte es nicht auf meine Truhe übertragen.Hatte noch wer solche Probleme?
Die anderen Sachen haben anstantslos geklappt,aber 200k ist auch nicht soo leicht zu erarbeiten.Hat jemand einen Rat was man machen kann?


----------



## Gaming11 (28. Mai 2012)

Ist mir heute auch einmal passiert das der Gegenstand nicht angezeigt wurde. Hab später aber mit der Anmerkung "fehlgeschlagen" den Geldbetrag im abgeschlossene-Auktionen-Tab gefunden.


----------



## Astrad (28. Mai 2012)

gerysport schrieb:


> Ich habe mir für 200k etwas gekauft per Sofortkauf bezahlt und die Ware nie bekommen.Konnte es nicht auf meine Truhe übertragen.Hatte noch wer solche Probleme?
> Die anderen Sachen haben anstantslos geklappt,aber 200k ist auch nicht soo leicht zu erarbeiten.Hat jemand einen Rat was man machen kann?



Abwarten.Meist kommt das Geld dann irgendwann zurück oder die Ware später,sollte sich gar nichst tun --> Ticket.


----------



## Theopa (28. Mai 2012)

Scheint heute einigen so zu gehen, bei mir sind auch zwei gekaufte Items noch nicht aufgetaucht.

http://eu.battle.net...opic/4507470996 --> Thread im offiziellen Forum.


----------



## Geige (28. Mai 2012)

Heute war das Ah aber auch mehr als lagy.
Ich vermute, dass Blizzard irgendein Analysetool mitlaufen lies
um erneute Fiaskos wie die wundersame Geldvermehrung von vor einigen Tagen zu vermeiden.


----------



## Areos (28. Mai 2012)

ich warte auch noch auf 5 sachen die ich heute um 19:00 vom ah zur truhe geschickt hab.


----------



## Theopa (29. Mai 2012)

Meine Items sind inzwischen da, konnte auch noch ein weiteres kaufen, dass ich sofort an die Truhe schicken konnte. Ein paar Probleme gibt es wohl noch, aber wenigstens sieht es aus als ob Items und Gold nicht einfach verschwinden


----------



## BasiGorgo (29. Mai 2012)

ähnliches problem
gestern nen helm für 80k gekauft erst kam eine zeitüberschreitung dann eine fehlermeldung
80k waren weg und kein item da ...erst ca 8 stunden später hatte ich den helm auf einmal in der beutetruhe


----------



## Mayestic (29. Mai 2012)

mittlerweile sollte das ja geklärt sein. im login steht als eilmeldung das es aktuell probleme gibt, lag, zeitverzögerungen.
eure waren sind nicht weg, euer gold ist nicht weg es dauert nur ne weile.
der handel von rohstoffen wurde allerdings komplett ausgesetzt. 
hört sich eigentlich danach an das das komplette system mal wieder an seine grenzen kommt.
da wird man wohl optimieren müssen, notfalls nochmal hardware nachschieben um eine adäquate leistung zu garantieren. 

den restlichen bla bla sollte man kennen.


----------



## Potpotom (29. Mai 2012)

Denke eher es hängt mit dem geplanten Release von dem Echtgeld-AH zusammen... den haben sie ja auch wieder verschoben. Konnte gestern jedenfalls 22 Items verkaufen und konnte das Gold sofort zuschicken und einstellen ging auch problemlos, Heute Morgen die 10 Stück wieder voll gemacht.


----------

